# channel 40 OTA "signal lost"



## peter atchley (Apr 1, 2006)

For several days now whenever I tune to channel 40.1 or 40.2 (Springfield, MA) on my 622 with v4.48, I get a good signal strength (88) but then it always says "signal lost..." forever. My other OTA channels are Ok. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would contact the local station and see if they upgraded their equipment or made any stream related changes. Usually when it is working one day and not the next the most likely cause is a local TV change in the stream or a equipment upgrade.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

peter atchley said:


> For several days now whenever I tune to channel 40.1 or 40.2 (Springfield, MA) on my 622 with v4.48, I get a good signal strength (88) but then it always says "signal lost..." forever. My other OTA channels are Ok. Any thoughts?


Are you receiving the local PBS channel...22?
I see both ABC (40) and PBS (22) have a substantially different compass orientation than your other locals. If you are also not able to receive the PBS channel, you may want to check your OTA antenna for any recent movement.

PBS and ABC are on one tower at 354°, and all your other locals on another tower at 220°.

You can also contact WGGB operations at [email protected].


----------



## jtyler462 (Mar 2, 2008)

peter atchley said:


> For several days now whenever I tune to channel 40.1 or 40.2 (Springfield, MA) on my 622 with v4.48, I get a good signal strength (88) but then it always says "signal lost..." forever. My other OTA channels are Ok. Any thoughts?


I'm in Westifield, MA and am having the same problem with Ch. 40. It started a week or so ago. This afternoon I noticed the same thing with Fox 61 WTIC. I was beginning to think my 622 was on the fritz but I guess I should call WGGB first to see if anything is up. I know that they're going to be running a new Fox channel for Springfield at transmit number 55 in the next few weeks. Perhaps something's up with that.

_EDIT: The Fox WTIC-61 channel is back up. So I guess the issue is with WGGB-40. I guess I'll have to give them a call. Having to watch Lost in SD from lame cable is not an experience I want to have to repeat again this week. _


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Actual this happened with my channel 2-1. The catch is my TV could pick it up fine. When I do a scan for locals on my 722, it does not even find it. It finds the rest of my HD locals however and displays them. I was going to try again when I got home, if not - if I have the time - I was going to do a call to support.

I have done a check switch, a scan locals, and reset. Nothing has brought back channel 2.1 to the DVR. Again, my TV gets it fine.

Same cable, just with a splitter, one going to the TV, the other going to the 722. This allows me to record one OTA on the 722 and watch another OTA using my TV's tuner.

Again, the 722, seems to get the other HD OTAs without an issue.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember... Just because another HD tuner gets it fine does not equate to the issue being in the 622/722. The 622 generally is more picky about stream content than other HD tuners and therefore is more likely to reject a stream. Not saying the issues above are not a 622/722 issue.. Just saying that history has shown that in most cases these type of problems has turned out to be something wrong in the stream that some tuners choose to ignore while the 622/722 considers it a problem and rejects the stream.


----------



## jtyler462 (Mar 2, 2008)

As an apparent conclusion to this, it appears the digital OTA WGGB-40 is back on at 40.1 (transmit number 55), now with the Fox channel they're running now as well on the second digital channel (40.2). I wonder if it's coincidence that I sent an email to them just this morning asking about the loss of signal.

So I guess I'd suggest to people who "out of the blue" have an OTA channel that loses signal while others are coming in fine to first check with the station to ensure they haven't changed anything on their end. Then begin looking at their own hardware.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Great advice jtyler462.. I give it out all the time... Step 1 is always verify that an external issues is not causing the issue.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ken Green said:


> Are you receiving the local PBS channel...22?
> I see both ABC (40) and PBS (22) have a substantially different compass orientation than your other locals. If you are also not able to receive the PBS channel, you may want to check your OTA antenna for any recent movement.
> 
> PBS and ABC are on one tower at 354°, and all your other locals on another tower at 220°.
> ...


When did Ch 22 become a PBS station? I thought tahat the only PBS affilaite in the area was Ch 57/ Does Western MA have a NBC affilaite anymore? I can't believe that the New Britain station is viewable there.


----------



## jtyler462 (Mar 2, 2008)

Geronimo said:


> When did Ch 22 become a PBS station? I thought tahat the only PBS affilaite in the area was Ch 57/ Does Western MA have a NBC affilaite anymore? I can't believe that the New Britain station is viewable there.


WWLP-22 is still the local NBC affiliate, although AntennaWeb shows the local PBS station WGBY-57 at that transmit number as well as its normal one. That doesn't make sense, unless something is going to be changing soon.

And I'm able to pick up WVIT-30 out of New Britain, CT with a signal strength of ~75.

I'm consistently amazed at how many people don't realize they can get great HD programming OTA for free. (In fact, if Dish had their stuff together and had been able to get locals for my area, I never would have looked into using an antenna myself.) And it can be DVRed just like any other programming. The only thing I miss is that locals aren't transmitting guide information OTA, which means DVRing requires setting timers manually. No biggie but it'd be nice to have program information for the broadcast networks OTA.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I got my channel 2.1 back. But I did lose another local where the SD version was available via Dish before the weekend. I now do not have the SD satellite version or the HD OTA version on my 722. I never watched the channel anyway so it is not a big deal. It appears that perhaps Dish was messing with my receiver is the only thing that I can conclude.


----------



## peter atchley (Apr 1, 2006)

40.1 is working again for me also. I am north of Springfield and my 622 gets 3 (CT), 19 (NY), 30 (CT), 40 (MA), 57 (MA) & 61 (CT). 57 digital is broadcast on ch 58.


----------

